# Rumspielern



## VeloX (21. Mai 2011)

hallo. ich würde mich gerne mehr mit linux beschäftigen, ein bisschen rumspielern eben. nun liegt mein interesse grade mehr darauf einen linux server zu basteln. nur hab ich von linuxdistributionen nicht so den durchblick.

also schreibt mal was ihr so für linuxe bevorzugt, mögt, benutzt, nicht mögt oder was weiß ich auch. gerne auch zu welche die zu anderen zwecken (also nicht server) schön zu benutzen sind.


----------



## Jimini (21. Mai 2011)

Als ich vor rund 5 Jahren meinen Router verflucht habe, weil er regelmäßig bestimmte Verbindungen verlor, beschloss ich, mir selber einen Router aufzusetzen. Mit Linux ist das kein Problem - ich habe einen Pentium II 400 mit 64MB RAM rausgeholt und da ein paar Netzwerkkarten reingepackt. Bei der Distribution habe ich mich bewusst für Gentoo entschieden, was ich immer noch nutze. Der Grund für meine Entscheidung war der, dass ich wirklich lernen wollte, wie so ein Betriebssystem aufgebaut ist, ich wollte wirklich in die Materie einsteigen. Gentoo ist keine Distribution für Anfänger - oder zumindest nicht für Anfänger, die nicht bereit sind, sich selbstständig durch eine (hervorragende!) Dokumentation zu arbeiten. Um es zu veranschaulichen: die meisten Distributionen bieten eine grafische Installation, samt schön gemachtem Installationsassistenten. Wenn du die Gentoo-Installations-CD bootest, landest du in einem Prompt, hast weißen Text auf schwarzem Bildschirm. Danach richtest du von Hand das System ein. Natürlich ist das gerade am Anfang eine Mammutaufgabe und im Gegensatz zu einem Ubuntu, was in 20 Minuten aufgesetzt ist, braucht eine Gentoo-Installation, bis du in eine grafische Oberfläche bootest, gut und gerne mal einen Tag (ich brauchte für mein erstes System rund 2 Wochen, bis es durchbootete). Es ist also gerade am Anfang nichts, um es mal eben auszuprobieren - dafür gibt es dann LiveCDs. Diese bieten glaube ich mittlerweile auch einen grafischen Installer, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. 
Ich bin dennoch nach wie vor stark überzeugt von Gentoo. Man hat absolute Freiheit, man bestimmt, welche Software man auf seinem System haben möchte und welche nicht. Dieses enorme Maß an Freiheit bringt aber auch Verantwortung mit sich bzw. erfordert eine gewisse Eigeninitiative. Durch diesen Sprung ins kalte Wasser lernt man zwangsweise, sich mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen. Mittlerweile laufen bei mir der Router bzw. die Firewall unter Gentoo, ebenso der Fileserver. Diese Systeme haben keine grafische Oberfläche, ich bediene sie ausschließlich via SSH. Auf dem Fileserver liegen darüber hinaus noch mehrere virtuelle Maschinen, die - natürlich - auch unter Gentoo laufen. Ferner eine Workstation und ein Notebook, die Rechner meiner Freundin laufen mit Kubuntu.

Ich sehe es wie folgt:
- Möchtest du nur mal reinschnuppern bzw. dich nicht direkt so tiefgehend mit der Materie beschäftigen, schau dir mal Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Lubuntu / Xubuntu (diese Distributionen unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur in der verwendeten Desktopumgebung) oder Linux Mint an. Suse ist unter Einsteigern ebenfalls recht verbreitet.
- Geht es dir darum, wirklich etwas über das System zu lernen und in Erfahrung zu bringen, kannst du einen Blick auf Gentoo werfen. Es gibt meines Erachtens keine bessere Übung, wenn man ernsthafte Erfahrungen mit Linux sammeln will, als ein Gentoo-System aufzusetzen und "auszubauen".
- Ferner gibt es noch Debian, die meiner Meinung nach aber primär für Server gedacht ist, da hier der Fokus auf stabiler und erprobter Software liegt - auf Kosten der Aktualität der verfügbaren Pakete.

Ein Blick auf DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. ist bei der Entscheidungsfindung immer sinnvoll.

Darf ich abschließend fragen, was genau dein geplanter Server machen soll?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Isoroku (21. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Also ich benutze zur Zeit Ubuntu (10.04 LTS). Auch wenn ich meine ersten Linuxerfahrungen bereits im Jahre 1999 gesammelt habe (SUSE Linux 6.0), würde ich mich immer noch als Anfänger bezeichnen, da alles frühere wirklich nur ein "Reinschnuppern" war.
Mittlerweile ist  "mein" Ubuntu zu meinem einzigen Betriebssystem auf dem Hauptrechner avanciert, lediglich auf meinem Laptop rödelt noch ein Win XP. 
Zum Kennenlernen halte ich Ubuntu für die erste Wahl! Warum? Die Hardwareunterstützung ist beispiellos und die (deutschsprachige) Community mit einer der größten. Da wird man schnell und kompetent unterstützt, sollten Probleme auftreten. 
Gentoo habe ich in einem Anfall von maßloser Selbstüberschätzung auch mal ausprobiert, bin aber kläglich gescheitert 
Auch bei Ubnuntu kann man viel lernen. Das geht mit der Ordnerstrucktur los, die ja eine ganz andere ist, als unter Windows, und hört irgendwann mal mit einem selbstkompiliertem Kernel auf...

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## VeloX (29. Mai 2011)

soooo, nach langer zeit mal wieder eine meldung.
erstmal danke für die antworten und tipps, das hat mir schon sehr geholfen 
gentoo hört sich ja sehr interessant an, doch noch trau ich mich da nicht ran...
ich hab mich stattdessen für ubuntu server 10.04.2 entschieden, habs installiert (mehrmals^^) und sogar samba eingerichtet. 
also bis jetz seh ich den server schon von anderen pcs. 
der server sollte grundsätzlich erstmal als fileserver laufen und mal sehen was noch kommt.
mein problem ist jetzt noch das ubuntu server ja keine grafische oberfläche hat, was eigentlich nich schlimm ist aber für mich schon gewisse probleme aufwirft.. da ich ja keine befehle kenne unter linux. wobei ich schon ein paar seiten gefunden habe zum durchsuchen. habt ihr dazu noch ein paar tipps?
ich habe aber auch gelesen das man eine grafische oberfläche hinzufügen kann oder installieren. wie geht das? ist das nützlich? denke da würde ich doch etwas besser zurecht kommen.

mfg VeloX


----------



## VeloX (29. Mai 2011)

okay ich habe gerade den befehl startx gefunden, ausgeführt, das nötige runtergeladen. aber dann wurde mein monitor schwarz bis auf ein weißes 4eck am linken oberen rand indem die normale befehlszeile stand. doch ich konnte nichts mehr eingeben und so blieb mir nur noch der hardreset. also was war das? wars das falsche? 
habe es dann kurz darauf mit sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
                                        sudo/etc/init.d/kdm start
und mit
                                        xinit
                                        start kde
versucht. was aber auch nichts brachte. was hab ich denn da jetz gemacht? 

mfg VeloX


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

Zur grafischen Oberfläche allgemein: wenn du den Server vorwiegend fernsteuern willst und die Kiste irgendwo ohne Eingabegeräte und Monitor in einer Ecke stehen soll, benötigst du (eigentlich) keine grafische Oberfläche. Es muss dann nur ein SSH-Server auf dem Rechner laufen, mit dem du dich von deinem PC aus verbinden kannst (unter Windows wird meist der Client "Putty" genutzt). Auf die Weise kannst du auf deinem Rechner eine Shell auf dem Server öffnen und dann ganz normal in der Konsole arbeiten.
Die Konsole erscheint wohl jedem am Anfang sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und unpraktisch. Wenn man sich aber mal darauf eingelassen hat, wird man bald feststellen, dass der Rechner mit der Tastatur einfach schneller bedient werden kann. Eine gute Übersicht findest du hier: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Terminal/BefehleDu kannst ja anfangs einfach mal etwas mit der Konsole rumspielen, dir mit "uptime" die Uptime anzeigen lassen, mit "top" die Prozesse mit dem größten Ressourcenhunger anschauen oder Updates einspielen: "apt-get update" bringt das Softwareverzeichnis auf den aktuellsten Stand, danach kannst du dein System mit "apt-get upgrade" auf den neusten Stand bringen und dabei zusehen, wie die Updates durch die Konsole rattern.

Wenn du aber eine grafische Oberfläche haben möchtest, so hast du die Wahl: entweder du setzt von Hand eine grafische Oberfläche auf (welche hättest du denn gerne?) oder du installierst kurzerhand einfach das normale Ubuntu mit einem Desktop Environment (ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Server-Version sowas vielleicht irgendwo im Installationsprozess anbietet). 
Wenn du das bestehende System um ein GUI erweitern möchtest und auf Probleme stößt, beschreibe genau, was du machst und welche (Fehler-)Meldungen du bekommst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## VeloX (29. Mai 2011)

okay ich habe heute ssh installiert und es hat auf anhieb funktioniert  was für ein erfolg! 
zu der grafischen oberfläche: naja eigentlich ist es mir nicht mehr so wichtig, da es wirklich einfach geht die befehle einzutippen usw. zumindest bis jetzt. nur wie ist das mit einer per hand aufgesetzten oberfläche? und sind das Desktop die üblichen oberflächen die ich auf jedes linux bringen kann?

nun will ich noch diese ftp sache hinbekommen. nur hab ich noch nicht das richtige gefunden^^ 
aber wenn das auch so schnell geht und passt, dann wär ich echt beeindruckt.. von ubuntu.
eine frage hätte ich aber noch. ich hab noch nicht danach gesucht. aber wie ist das wenn ich auf den server per host statt ip zugreifen will? muss ich da nur wieder etwas hinzufügen oder eintragen? und wie ist das dann mit dem pw? und wenn ich jetzt mehrer benutzer auf den server zugreifen (wirklich aktiv) lassen will. muss ich für diese nur einen weiteren benutzer bzw account anlegen? 

mfg VeloX


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

Wie meinst du das, wie das mit einer von Hand aufgesetzten grafischen Oberfläche ist? Die im Link genannten sind nur einige bzw die bekanntesten, es gibt noch eine ganze Reihe mehr.

Ich nutze seit geraumer Zeit ProFTPD, das ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer einzurichten.
Was genau meinst du mit Host - meinst du den internen Hostnamen (à la "PC_VeloX") oder meinst du eine Adresse, auf die du von außen auch zugreifen kannst? Wenn du anderen Leuten Zugriff per SSH ermöglichen willst, musst du einfach Useraccounts anlegen (_useradd -m -s U/bin/bash neuernutzer_ erzeugt den User "neuernutzer", er bekommt ein Homeverzeichnis (-m) und nutzt beim Login standardmäßig die Bash als Shell) und ihnen Passwörter geben (_passwd neuernutzer_). Natürlich kann jeder Nutzer sein Passwort auch selber ändern, aber er benötigt ja erstmal ein "Initialpasswort". Und natürlich kann sich jeder Nutzer (fast) beliebig oft parallel via SSH einloggen. Diese Einzelheiten kannst du in /etc/ssh/sshd_config festlegen (_nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config_ öffnet diese Datei mit dem Editor "nano" (da nano über keine grafische Oberfläche verfügt, steuerst du ihn mit Strg+Buchstabe, so beendet Strg+X das Programm)). Nach Vornehmen der Änderungen musst du den SSHD dann noch mit _/etc/init.d/ssh restart_ neustarten.
Die Befehle und Dateispeicherorte können abweichen, da ich gerade nicht an Ubuntu sitze. Ich meine mich aber halbwegs erinnern zu können.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: Ubuntu hat übrigens ein sehr umfangreiches deutschsprachiges Wiki, das ist bei den ersten (und zweiten und dritten) Schritten echt hilfreich.


----------



## VeloX (4. Juni 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn du aber eine grafische Oberfläche haben möchtest, so hast du die Wahl: entweder du setzt von Hand eine grafische Oberfläche auf (welche hättest du denn gerne?)



das meinte ich mit per hand aufsetzten. oder hast du die nur verändert?

ok ich hab jetz, nachdem ich alles neu gemacht habe (anderes system genommen^^) habe ich jetz vsftpd eingerichtet so wie ich es denke das es gut ist. ich habe mir auch gleich mal einen benutzer angelegt und getestet. es klappt auch alles soweit.
aber jetz würde ich doch gerne mal recht und gruppen erstellen, eine gruppe habe ich schon. aber kann ich die auch sehen (mit filezilla (was mir auch beim verstehen von linux sehr geholfen hat)) so ca wie meinen benutzer?
nun hat ich mir gedacht das man vielleicht wenn man sich als 0815 benutzer, per filezilla einloggt nur noch seine homeordner sieht und nicht auf das ganze system zugreifen kann und bsp alles löschen kann. 

mfg VeloX


----------



## Jimini (7. Juni 2011)

VeloX schrieb:


> das meinte ich mit per hand aufsetzten. oder hast du die nur verändert?


Hm, das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Gentoo wird "ohne alles" ausgeliefert, die Standardinstallation beinhaltet erstmal nur ein sehr rudimentäres Basissystem, der ganze Rest wird dann nachinstalliert. Genauso kannst du es natürlich auch machen, wenn du dich im Nachhinein für ein GUI entscheidest.



> aber jetz würde ich doch gerne mal recht und gruppen erstellen, eine gruppe habe ich schon. aber kann ich die auch sehen (mit filezilla (was mir auch beim verstehen von linux sehr geholfen hat)) so ca wie meinen benutzer?


Eventuell hilft dir da der Befehl "groups" weiter.



> nun hat ich mir gedacht das man vielleicht wenn man sich als 0815 benutzer, per filezilla einloggt nur noch seine homeordner sieht und nicht auf das ganze system zugreifen kann und bsp alles löschen kann.


Hierzu musst du in der Config die Option "chroot_local_user=YES" festlegen. Dadurch wird die oberste Verzeichnisebene für den eingeloggten User auf beispielsweise sein Homeverzeichnis (oder mit welchem Verzeichnis er sich halt verbunden hat) festgelegt.

MfG Jimini


----------

